# Generierung eines Dienstplanes



## Gayson (8. Jul 2004)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mich an ein neues Programm wagen, folgende "Aufgabe":

Ich möchte ein Programm schreiben, was automatisch einen Dienstplan generiert. Was am Ende (nach dem durchlaufen des Programms) rauskommen soll, ist eine Tabelle, die für jedem Tag im Monat für jeden einzelnen Dienst (bsp. Frühdienst, Spätdienst usw.), den es an meinem Arbeitsplatz (Krankenhaus) gibt, einen Mitarbeiter per Zufall zuteilt.
Zusätzlich soll die Tabelle editierbar sein, damit irgendwelche Dienste (Namen) noch ausgetauscht werden könnten.

Und das mit der Tabelle ist mein Problem:

Meine 1. Idee: JEditorPane mit html und editierbar genommen
Problem: man kann kein CSS benutzen, und somit ist die Tabelle z.B. bezüglich der Rahmen nicht wirklich schön designbar.

Meine 2. Idee: Mit meinem Programm einen Dienstplan mit Html incl CSS generieren, dann als Html abspeichern.
Problem: Es käme zum editieren nur Microsoft Word in Frage, oder habt ihr eine andere Idee, wie ein "normal computerversierter" Mensch (mein Chef) eine Html-Tabelle am Besten bearbeiten kann?


----------



## Dante (8. Jul 2004)

Entweder ne richtige GUI oder ein Servlet... Ich würde da aber wenn es denn ne Web-Geschichte sein soll eher mit php oder einer anderen ähnlichen Sprache arbeiten, da dein Projekt denke ich noch nicht groß genug ist, als das sich die Mehrarbeit für nen Servlet lohnen würde.


----------



## Gayson (8. Jul 2004)

Ne, es soll nichts webbasiertes sein. Ich habe html genommen, weil es für mich die einzige Auzeichnungssprache ist, die ich gut beherrsche, und mit der ich Tabellen hinbekomme. Oder meinst du ich soll das evtl. mit RTF machen? Da kenn ich mich jedoch überhaupt net aus...

Und: Ich habe mich schon für ne GUI entschieden, habe zwei verschiedene Varianten bis jetzt:
a) mit JEditorPane, damit der Dienstplan auch im selben Programm angezeogt werden kann
b) ohne JEditorPane, Dienstplan wird irgendwie extern abgespeichert, hatte mich ja bis jetzt für eine Html-Datei entschieden.

Möchte es wirklich ungern mit PHP machen, weil ich
1. Java lernen möchte
2. PHP nicht wirklich gut kann


----------



## Isaac (9. Jul 2004)

Wozu überhaubt HTML? Nimm doch einfach eine JTable und fertig ist die Sache. 


Wenn dann 2 Leute tauschen wollen schreibst du den Listener so das die Zellen die mit der Maus markiert wurden einfach getauscht werden.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Jul 2004)

Verschoben: Aufgaben und Gesuche.


----------

